# C&C Zero Hour dual display issue



## xammy0 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey guys.. I recently purchased the EA Strat pack and installed Gens and Zero Hour. I am currently running 2 monitors through an NVIDIA Geforce 7300 LE using nView. My problem is that when I am playing ZH and I try to pan the camera right by moving my mouse over to the right, it just moves to the other monitor, instead of moving the camera. I have not experienced this problem with any other games and I was just wondering if anyone has a solution to this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, temporarily use the right arrow key to move. 

As for the problem that's a first.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Ah, on EA's site:

Question
Does C&C Generals support multi-monitor mode?
Answer
C&C Generals does not support multi-monitor mode. Please adjust your video setting for one monitor while playing the game. C&C Generals may work while dual monitors are active, but the mouse cursor will scroll off the game screen and onto your second monitor. One way of avoiding this is to use the arrow keys or holding down the left mouse button for camera navigation.


----------

